# learning basic conversational Arabic



## alexander4455

I will be spending a lot of time in Hurghada and would like enough vocabulary to do local shopping and general chit chat. Does anyone know any CD course learning Arabic or is there a school for foreigners, evening class in Hurghada region


----------



## mnamino

*learn online*

I live in Cairo so I don't know any thing in Hurghada .
but if you can't found any way to learn there, you can learn Arabic online with arabic teacher. this will help you to learn from Home.
Salam


----------



## em182

Hi,

Would anyone like to do a language exchange? I'm an English teacher and can teach you English if you can teach me Arabic. Female Arabic speaker preferred.

Thanks!


----------



## New Gal

mnamino said:


> I live in Cairo so I don't know any thing in Hurghada .
> but if you can't found any way to learn there, you can learn Arabic online with arabic teacher. this will help you to learn from Home.
> Salam



Hey, I have started learning the same as I am moving to Hurghada in a few months. I have found two books really useful, Arabic Phrases for Dummies and 15 Minute Arabic. I dont know if you can get them out there, let me know and if not, I can always email you some stuff I have or can tutor you myself once I am out there!!!

Good luck!


----------



## cutiepie

be careful that you're learning egyptian colloquial arabic as standard arabic is very different to how they speak in egpyt dont want you spending time learning standard arabic when it wont be very useful here id reccomend lonely planet egyptian colloquial arabic phrase book worked wonders for me!!!  i can now hold normal conversations!


----------



## New Gal

Hi CP, yeah I have made sure its not classic Arabic and is more colloquial.

How are ya hun?


----------



## teacherman

cutiepie said:


> be careful that you're learning egyptian colloquial arabic as standard arabic is very different to how they speak in egpyt dont want you spending time learning standard arabic when it wont be very useful here id reccomend lonely planet egyptian colloquial arabic phrase book worked wonders for me!!!  i can now hold normal conversations!


I am interested in learning the lingo as well. I will need a teacher though. Are there any proper classes you know about? Not one on one like?


----------



## New Gal

teacherman said:


> I am interested in learning the lingo as well. I will need a teacher though. Are there any proper classes you know about? Not one on one like?


Hi,

Where are you based? I know of several classes that you may be able to attend, at a cost of course!

Theres also many companies who will provide you with a teacher and all the resources you will need.

Not sure if naming these will constitute advertising, PM if you wish to discuss further.

All the best.


----------



## teacherman

New Gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where are you based? I know of several classes that you may be able to attend, at a cost of course!
> 
> Theres also many companies who will provide you with a teacher and all the resources you will need.
> 
> Not sure if naming these will constitute advertising, PM if you wish to discuss further.
> 
> All the best.


Hi New Gal, 

Cheers for that. I am going to be living in mohadessin (?). I am not starting work until the 23rd of August so it'll be september the first about that I will want to start the classes. 

Cheers. 

TM


----------



## mamasue

To the OP....
There's a language school in Hurghada.... it's in the Road opposide La Pacha Hotel.
If I remember rightly, it's the second building on the right, as you're walking away from Sheraton street.
I left Hurghada 3 years ago.... but it was there when I left... hopefuyly still there. I attended for 6 months.
Worth a try!


----------



## dahabdabbler

I highly recommend the Pimsleur Egyptian Arabic. I used their audio programs after several other attempts at learning Arabic and I learned so much with their program. It is all done aurally and there is a lot of repetition built in. 

Google "pimsleur approach" and you should find their site. (Sorry, I can't post URLs yet.)


----------



## koko661

*Welcome to Egypt*



alexander4455 said:


> I will be spending a lot of time in Hurghada and would like enough vocabulary to do local shopping and general chit chat. Does anyone know any CD course learning Arabic or is there a school for foreigners, evening class in Hurghada region


Hi,There
In my opinion learning local Arabic is not difficult .Crash course is your only way to learn Local Arabic.Being in Hurghaga is your only problem because I know a good teacher live in Cairo who can teach you or your friends Crach Course. send me PM if you like for more discusion.
Good luck


----------



## bagato

em182 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would anyone like to do a language exchange? I'm an English teacher and can teach you English if you can teach me Arabic. Female Arabic speaker preferred.
> 
> Thanks!


i'd like to have language exchange with u, waiting your reply for how to start over


----------



## Helen Ellis

I like the Michel Thomas method of learning languages. I watched a documentary about him and saw the method used to teach a group of teenagers french. At the end of the week they were confident french speakers. It is not difficult and quickly gives a sense of achievement. The Arabic 8 cd course is available from Waterstones, Amazon and ebay. Or if you are bringing your laptop to Hurghada I can lend it to you. His method gives you something useful immediately. Pimsleur is also good I am told.


----------



## Helen Ellis

I tried the Lingua school in Hurghada and can't recommend it. the course book was copied from the Lonely Planet guide book, and all the teacher did was read from it and set homework.


----------

